# Drosera-WARNING-if large photos affend you-SKIP THIS



## Clark (Jun 2, 2009)

*Drosera-WARNING-if large photos offend you-SKIP THIS*

Part of previous thread, but for obvious reasons...








This one lives in the shade- all green right now.



Thanks for looking. Clark


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 2, 2009)

WONDERFUL! 
...required seriously LARGE photos! Thanks


----------



## Wendy (Jun 2, 2009)

Fascinating plants. Thank you!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2009)

Mini plants!  Thanx for sharing. Terrarium set-up?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks!!! Interesting display!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 3, 2009)

Very cute all of them!!! Nice pics too...


----------



## Clark (Jun 3, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Mini plants!  Thanx for sharing. Terrarium set-up?



Eric- no terrarium. These are in the same terra cotta container as 
the Sarracenia. Last photo on this link-

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12406

Thanks all. Clark


----------

